# spray bottle for isopropyl alcohol?



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I end up using alcohol in a cheap spray bottle to clean a lot of things, especially when it involves hydraulic fluids. i have to buy new spray bottles all the time because the alcohol does something to the seals and they stop working after a few weeks. does anyone know where i can buy some good spray bottles that won't self-destruct in the presence of isopropyl alcohol?


----------



## lolz (Sep 13, 2011)

We use these stuff (type A) in the lab for IPA and various solvents. They seem to be doing fine, but I bet there are cheaper options that would work.

McMaster-Carr


----------



## mbikerguy (Jul 16, 2011)

You can try the chemical resistant sprayers at home depot or go to an online auto detailing website, they should have plenty.


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> I end up using alcohol in a cheap spray bottle to clean a lot of things, especially when it involves hydraulic fluids. i have to buy new spray bottles all the time because the alcohol does something to the seals and they stop working after a few weeks. does anyone know where i can buy some good spray bottles that won't self-destruct in the presence of isopropyl alcohol?


If you want one that will last a while McMaster Carr has some nice ones built to last under heavy Industrial use. 
McMaster-Carr


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

I use a squeeze bottle, since trigger action doesn't ever seem to last these days. McMaster has a bunch of 'em too. I usually get ones with the "angled nozzle" from a local medical supply place. McMaster-Carr


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I grabbed the spayer off an empty window cleaner bottle and just transfer that from new bottle to new bottle of alcohol. I've used it for years.

Mike


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Just place the sprayer tube in water and pump when your done until its cleared out.


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

The spray bottle full of alcohol is one of the most useful things in my shop. I just screwed in a random spray top directly on the alcohol bottle.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Interesting... I just used an old lens cleaner spray bottle (small 1oz bottle). It was empty and produced a very fine spray. Same bottle in use for well over a year now with no problems...

I never considered the alcohol would cause problems for the pump. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

grab one of the dollar sample hairspray bottles from CVS. I've used the same one for years


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

I use a couple of refillable aerosol spray cans like this:
Choice Tool Supply - Rechargeable Aerosol Spray Can - Choice Tool Supply

One for alcohol, the other for paint thinner.


----------



## mudflapper (May 30, 2009)

I bought mine in Walmart in the garden isle and just screw the pump directly onto a new 1 litre isopropyl bottle works great and cheap!!!!!


----------



## kurt7066 (Sep 20, 2012)

The problem with the spray bottles that wear out after a short while with alcohol is the rubber gasket they use to get a seal. The really cheap bottles that just have plastic parts and no rubber have no problem. I've had these cheap bottles last for years with frequent use without a problem. So maybe your problem is that your bottles aren't cheap enough?


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

This one has always worked fine for me. Screws right on top of the alcohol bottle.

99% FTW!


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

My local hardware store sells chemical resistant sprayers to go with their generic spray bottle. They're not even that big of a store Just ask around.


----------

